# Fernando, these are for you!!



## Torty Mom (Apr 12, 2011)

Fernando, this is what it looks like now. There are 3 little torties hiding in there. 





You can see Lou cruising in the background! He is so CUTE!! Penny is sleeping on top of a cave. I have a flip flop blocking the cave right now.




Baby Marley's outside tub, he has an underground hidey house behind the clover. 




This is what it looked like when I first planted it a few weeks ago. 




This is Tucker kicking it pool side!





I hope you like it! Super easy to do. There are flowers, bird seed, grass, alyssum, and some spring mix growing in there. It's like a buffet!


----------



## Tortoise-Luke (Apr 12, 2011)

wow that looks awesome!! congrats on the design!


----------



## terryo (Apr 12, 2011)

What a great enclosure. I love it. That last picture of Tucker pool side..is a winner. What kind of tub is baby Marley in, and why do you have to keep him seperate?


----------



## Torty Mom (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks Terry! It's like a giant tub you can put soda's in at a picnic. They are pretty big we use them at school to curtail all the kids backpacks! 

I just got Marley about 2 weeks ago, so he is still under quarantine for a few more weeks, plus he is soo teeny tiny, he is just under 2 inches. Tucker is a bulldozer, I would be afraid he may squish him. But then I'm sure I worry too much!


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 12, 2011)

I agree, it looks great, you did a great job with the enclosure


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 12, 2011)

Looks great!! Lucky torts


----------



## Tom (Apr 12, 2011)

Wow! That's a great example of how it ought to be done. Very creative.


----------



## Fernando (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures Mary Anne! I've definitely got a better idea now. I'm such a rookie when it comes to gardening. I don't know the first thing about it...Ill post some pictures this weekend and give you an idea of what I'm working with. 

My neighbor has some massive weed plants I'm sure he'd be willing to give me...can weeds be uprooted and planted again?


----------



## Paige Lewis (Apr 13, 2011)

great enclosure, it looks brilliant, lucky torties!



FernandoM said:


> My neighbor has some massive weed plants I'm sure he'd be willing to give me...can weeds be uprooted and planted again?



I have done this before, some lived, some didn't, mind my gardening skills aren't exactly brilliant.


----------



## coreyc (Apr 13, 2011)

Nice looking enclosure Mary Anne  Can't wait for my stuff to start growing now


----------



## Jessicap (Apr 13, 2011)

Looks awesome! Love the pool side picture with his little foot daggling in the water ... lol


----------



## Isa (Apr 13, 2011)

Beautiful Mary Anne! You did a very very good job


----------



## terryo (Apr 13, 2011)

FernandoM said:


> Thanks for the pictures Mary Anne! I've definitely got a better idea now. I'm such a rookie when it comes to gardening. I don't know the first thing about it...Ill post some pictures this weekend and give you an idea of what I'm working with.
> 
> My neighbor has some massive weed plants I'm sure he'd be willing to give me...can weeds be uprooted and planted again?



I've done this many, many times. When you dig them out try not to expose any of the roots. Use a big shovel and take a big clump of soil with the plant, and put it right into a pot until you get home and then plant it right away and water it a lot. Dandelions have a very deep, carrot like root so try to get a lot of it with the dirt.


----------



## Fernando (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh I get ya! Okay cool. I'll try that this weekend. Thanks Terry!





terryo said:


> FernandoM said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the pictures Mary Anne! I've definitely got a better idea now. I'm such a rookie when it comes to gardening. I don't know the first thing about it...Ill post some pictures this weekend and give you an idea of what I'm working with.
> ...


----------



## Torty Mom (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks so much everyone!! It will soon be REALLY hot here, so I hope all the clover lives as it provides alot of shade, and they will have the cave, it's pretty deep, it should keep them nice and cool. 

Fernando, like Terry was saying watch for the long tap root, if you cut that they will usually die. Take a BIG giant shovelful. You can also feed squash leaves and blossoms. Super easy to grow, just don't plant them deep.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 13, 2011)

I like the pic with the other tort cruising in the background.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 13, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 13, 2011)

You did a great job, Mary Anne. That's a fine looking baby tortoise habitat! (And I never thought to use those plastic soda bins as baby tubs. What a good idea)


----------

